# East Canyon Creek



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

30 second exposure with 9 stop ND filter


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

more, more


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That top one is my new monitor background. Neat stuff.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Very pretty. :?


----------

